# Skippy



## MandyMarieB (Nov 11, 2014)

Though I know I made Skippy's last days wonderful... he unfortunately could not overcome the past care (or lack of) that he had received, and having been separated from his mom at 6 weeks. I did everything I could for Skippy in the ten days I had him, and I know he felt loved, and I know he loved me. But I found him this morning in the corner of his pen on his blanket, diarrhea everywhere. Even though I was able to regulate his diet (we had finally returned to yellow, normal looking pee!) it was too late for him. He wasn't with his mom long enough to get the nutrients he needed.

I only had him for 10 days, but Skippy had hopped his way right into my heart the first hour I had him. I'm devastated knowing I will never have bunny cuddles and kisses from him again. But knowing that I was able to make his last days so wonderful is somewhat reassuring.

I wanted to thank all of you for answering my questions re: Skippy's care, and for being so welcoming. I don't know that another bunny is in my future for a while, but I do appreciate what I learned, and I WILL be going after the breeder who is taking these precious babies away from their mother so early. Florida law says that bunnies cannot be sold under 8 weeks... and I will do everything I can to get justice for Skippy, and any of his siblings who have suffered his same fate. (And any knowledge on this subject and how to proceed would be greatly appreciated if you have it.)

Thank you again. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 16, 2014)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Nov 16, 2014)

Binky free Skippy and yes it's true about florida law I hope you can get the breeder in jail for this as it's also animal abuse. I live only a couple bourse away and would love to help anyway I can. Maybe we can do a bunny play date.


----------



## Sugarbread (Nov 20, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. RIP. &#128591;&#128048;


----------



## JBun (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry Skippy didn't make it  Young rabbits are so vulnerable. It can be hard to get them back to health when they have had a difficult start in life. I'm sure Skippy appreciated all you did for him, and felt your love and care for him in those few days with you.


----------

